# July 7th - official Dynamite Thread - On the road again and Cody gets the strap from QT



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

First week back on the road again, and it’s going to be a rager!

AEW visits Miami as its first stop and they’ve put on a semi-super card to mark the occassion

Andrade makes his debut against the weird little flippy hippie enhancement veteran ’slipsy’ Sydal.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412081335460667394
There’ll be a street fight tag title match where we have the young bucks vs the realest guy in the room Eddie the mad king, and his court jester Penta clown


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412067494215491596
First Cody will put a strap on, and beat QT over the head with it, then QT will put a strap on and just go at it like a ferret in heat on Cody’s behind. Its a miami strap match! And it’ll be fierce


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412012129763401732
6 guys will fight


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411754431448858624
And jericho and max will…. I dunno… talk

if one of the stipulations is 10 hits with a belt, i’m turning off the tv

discuss!




….. did i mention they’ll put a strap on during the Cody / QT match? Cause they will


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So is Konnan just Santana and Ortiz's manager now? A little weird since they are in Inner Circle and Jericho is kind of their manager, and also Santana is really good on the mic on his own


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Can Cody and QT just leave whatever “this” is in the privacy of their own home?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Please tell me it’s going to look how it did pre-pandemic? Big arena? Full crowd? If so it’s going to be fucking awesome 😎


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

In for The Redeemer.


----------



## mrcool123 (Oct 12, 2017)

Cody and QT are boring has fuck. Where has Ogogo gone? Why did Cody kill his momentum by not putting him over?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

mrcool123 said:


> Cody and QT are boring has fuck. Where has Ogogo gone? Why did Cody kill his momentum by not putting him over?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412075982174003200


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412075982174003200


"indie shitbags" is a better gimmick than "America bad". I hope he runs with it!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Why is QT still a thing.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

For a tv special episode its a pretty bad card only thing interesting is the street fight couldnt care less about matt fucking sydal and qt marshall


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

i still think it makes no sense long term to have the belt be called tnt. so what they will say the belt is not connected to the tnt network yet its got the turner stuff on the sides. now will they say its connected to dynamite ? which is stupid because then its not special on any other show. 

its just moving forward a bland name and they need to get rid of tnt and just put TV belt or something else.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Just got done watching the last 2 shows back to back and damn am I hyped for more AEW content this week. Omega/Jungle Boy and Guevara/MJF were downright incredible. AEW constantly delivers, especially when it comes to Dynamite main events.

As far as this week's show:

Andrade vs Matt Sydal will probably be a 4-star match minimum. No feud going into the match so it'll be tough to make people care about it past Andrade debuting in-ring, but should be a great debut match as both guys are so good in the ring that anything less than good is highly unlikely.
After the exciting tag team opener last week with Penta and Kingston getting the win over the Bucks, I'm even more excited for their upcoming Street Fight. The Young Bucks are not losing twice in a row so they'll retain which I'm fine with. Young Bucks are killing it as heels right now. I would have Ray Fenix make his return here (if cleared) to set up Lucha Bros vs Young Bucks at maybe Fight for the Fallen in the main event.
I'm sick of QT Marshall being on TV and this feud sucks but the Strap match with Cody could be good depending on how they book it. Cody will win and hopefully we can put this feud behind us.
FTR/Wardlow vs Hager/Santana/Ortiz should be pretty good. The Konnan/Tully segment last week and the backstage promos from Santana/Ortiz have all been straight fire. This feud with FTR feels like some real street shit, which it should. Their eventual 2 on 2 tag match will probably be a future Dynamite main event.
I love me some Kris Statander but I can't say I care about the Mixed Tag match. Sucks that The Butcher is injured.
The Jericho/MJF segment will be great seeing as both guys are masters on the mic.
Road Rager is looking like a 7/10 show to me right now. The tag title match and the Trios match will be the headliners here and the crowd is gonna be HOT for Eddie Kingston. It'll be nice to see a new stadium full of raving fans.

As for the rest of July and the other 3 themed shows, we already have booked:

Fyter Fest Night 1:

Brian Cage vs Ricky Starks FTW Title
Ethan Page vs Darby Allin - Coffin Match
Fyter Fest Night 2:

Britt Baker vs Nyla Rose AEW Women's Title

Night 1 looks great so far. 2 bangers waiting to happen with plenty of story going into them. We'll probably get these 3 matches for either night:

Sammy Guevara vs Shawn Spears (They will probably want to book Sammy in front of his home crowd in Austin on Night 1)
FTR vs Santana & Ortiz
Christian vs Matt Hardy
Should be a good month. Glad that they are starting Part 2 to the Hangman/Omega feud now and not waiting until 4 weeks out from the PPV. It'll main event All Out for sure but I don't see Hangman getting the win until their 3rd match. There should be plenty of build and story to tell going into it though.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

When does rampage start? 7 days is too long between drinks for dynamite.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

mrcool123 said:


> Cody and QT are boring has fuck. Where has Ogogo gone? Why did Cody kill his momentum by not putting him over?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412075982174003200


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

You'd hope Cody vs. QT is the blowoff match to this boring feud with Cody winning again. This will be their third match if you include the exhibition they did where QT turned heel. In between that, we've had Dustin vs. Comoroto, Dustin vs. Solow, Cody vs. Ogogo, Cody/Anderson Jr. vs. QT/Solow and QT/Ogogo vs. Cody/Lee Johnson tag. So there's really not much else they could do short of a Cody vs. Ogogo rematch, which might happen in future. And it's about time Cody got back into a real feud with a top talent.

Wednesday night looks good and the crowd should be hot. Can't wait to see Andrade again, he's such a slick worker.

Apparently, AEW is planning to stack all of the upcoming TV shows and Hardy vs. Christian is due to happen in the next few weeks.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Jericho/MJF promo might be good... who really knows. I don't think they have the greatest chemistry tbh.

Nothing else is interesting. Cody match is finishing up a feud I thought finished awhile ago. Andrade isn't interesting and not in there with an interesting opponent for his debut. Tag Title match doesn't interest me either. Kingston isn't enough to make me care about the match. Though it is a street fight, so it probably has the best chance of being a good match of those three matches.

Would be a missable Dynamite for me, but I am looking forward to seeing the live crowd so will probably watch anyway.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So, I wonder if Britt Baker vs Nyla Rose is going to be a tables match. Nyla did put Britt through a table and it would make sense for Britt's first defense to be a hardcore match type


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

This may be a dud dynamite show, maybe it's selective memory but I swear in the past 3 or 4 months whenever cody is featured on a dynatime show it is an underwhelming show.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

You would hope them back on the road full time they will have strong cards every week. 

But please no more NF, dark order or other useless jobbers.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Not sure if that strap-on match will keep the viewers. I like them being inclusive an all, but I dont see that draw on a wresting show, especially when it includes two men?!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

fabi1982 said:


> Not sure if that strap-on match will keep the viewers. I like them being inclusive an all, but I dont see that draw on a wresting show, especially when it includes two men?!


Hilarious


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So this is their first show back on the road and that’s the card? 😂😂😂


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Cody vs. QT strap match will be the "touch the 4 corners in a row to win" kind of strap match.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> The Cody vs. QT strap match will be the "touch the 4 corners in a row to win" kind of strap match.


I think if done well strap matches can be good, especially if the crowd is into it


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

3,592 tickets sold as of now or 77% of those available. Should be a healthy crowd, even if not a full house, but the bigger attendances are set to come in the weeks ahead. Apparently they added more seats tonight so they might be expecting a walk-up.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Is the Kris Stat/Orange Cassidy vs Bunny/Blade mixed tag match happening this week too or is that for another week?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

NamelessJobber said:


> Is the Kris Stat/Orange Cassidy vs Bunny/Blade mixed tag match happening this week too or is that for another week?


tonight I think


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

3venflow said:


> 3,592 tickets sold as of now or 77% of those available. Should be a healthy crowd, even if not a full house, but the bigger attendances are set to come in the weeks ahead. Apparently they added more seats tonight so they might be expecting a walk-up.


77% is good. I Like smaller full capacity venues with crazy crowds.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Shameless plug for the ratings game
AEW Ratings prediction game

First time on the road since the pandemic, right?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Sure, I am excited with this being their first show back on the road and in front of a bigger crowd. A lot on that preview though isn't exciting to me. As always AEW usually delivers more than what is revealed ahead of time. So it will probably be a good show.

I am ready for this QT vs. Cody thing to end. It just feels flat.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Man…. First time on the road in over a year

even if the card is weak - coffin match was supposed to headline - this is gonna bash so hard


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

This card looks very weak, only match I was really looking forward to was the coffin match. Might pass on this show. Don't care about the Cody and QT feud


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

NamelessJobber said:


> Is the Kris Stat/Orange Cassidy vs Bunny/Blade mixed tag match happening this week too or is that for another week?


For the record, yes, that mixed tag match is taking place tonight


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

This is gonna be the first full dynamite that I've watched in 6 weeks or so? Been busy watching the NBA playoffs.

SUNS BABY


Looking forward to the tag team street fight 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The card is still good, the tag title match should be a banger, the six man tag should be solid fun, and Andrade/Sydal should be an awesome sprint as well. It would have been helped with the Coffin match for sure, but I'm pretty certain they moved it because of the recent condo collapse deal which happened in Miami. Last I heard they didn't want to go ahead with that kind of match because they though it would have looked bad. 

I hope they have some good segments in there as well, Jericho/MJF should be great if they just do promos.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> i still think it makes no sense long term to have the belt be called tnt. so what they will say the belt is not connected to the tnt network yet its got the turner stuff on the sides. now will they say its connected to dynamite ? which is stupid because then its not special on any other show.
> 
> its just moving forward a bland name and they need to get rid of tnt and just put TV belt or something else.


I'm guessing you're unaware that Turner owns TBS too, TBS = Turner broadcast system. Dynamite and TNT do go together and it doesn't make it any less or more important it's just the name it's not the dynamite title lol.

I don't mind them keeping it at all its basically the tv title.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Road rager baby lets goooooo!!!!!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'm guessing you're unaware that Turner owns TBS too, TBS = Turner broadcast system. Dynamite and TNT do go together and it doesn't make it any less or more important it's just the name it's not the dynamite title lol.
> 
> I don't mind them keeping it at all its basically the tv title.


Very aware but it still says tnt which means nothing now. Yes it makes it less o
Important because they won't be on TNT


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> Very aware but it still says tnt which means nothing now. Yes it makes it less o
> Important because they won't be on TNT


I personally dont associate the tv station with the belt. TNT and dynamite are explosives and go together. Having a TNT belt on a show called dynamite isn't a big stretch at all. If it were vice versa and it was TBS title and you continue using it, wouldn't work the same. 

Turner still owns the channel they will be on anyway I dont really care tbh.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I personally dont associate the tv station with the belt. TNT and dynamite are explosives and go together. Having a TNT belt on a show called dynamite isn't a big stretch at all. If it were vice versa and it was TBS title and you continue using it, wouldn't work the same.
> 
> Turner still owns the channel they will be on anyway I dont really care tbh.


Thab you have not been following the development of the belt because it had nothing to do with the dynamite name. And yet again even if that was so it's stupid to have a belt be associated with 1 show when they now have rampage plus ppvs. Tbs belt is stupid too but at the end of the day it won't matter but will have less legacy since it's a bit gimmicky


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> Thab you have not been following the development of the belt because it had nothing to do with the dynamite name. And yet again even if that was so it's stupid to have a belt be associated with 1 show when they now have rampage plus ppvs. Tbs belt is stupid too but at the end of the day it won't matter but will have less legacy since it's a bit gimmicky


Yes I have it was made after the Deal with TNT but my point was it still works because the explosives thing. It doesn't matter the name being associated with the 1st and most important aew program, doesn't really effect it being defended on any other show I just don't follow that logic whatsoever.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Coffin match being on this show would have been great, but I’m willing to wait until next week of course. Like others have said it’s not the right time after the Miami condo collapse.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412885721057214464


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks similar to the normal set or am I missing something?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well so far AEW at least live looks better than the thunderdome.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Personally would have hope of something slightly different with the set but oh well. 

I don't think the set for Rampage will be much different which I think is important if you want to distinguish between both shows.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Aew sets are all the same ffs


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

3,719 tickets sold, a late walk-up means over 80% sold.

Looking forward to the show. They're currently taping Dark: Elevation and have done Thunder Rosa vs Dreamgirl Ellie and Riho vs. Amber Nova so far. Fuego is also with the crew and is facing Matt Hardy, so maybe he got his contract?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hope they absolutely smash it tonight!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Matt Hardy vs. Christian announced for Fyter Fest night 1 (next week).


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So after Fyter Fest night one is now:

Ethan Page vs Darby Allin Coffin Match
Christian vs Matt Hardy
Brian Cage vs Ricky Starks

Next week looking great so far.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

What a card next week is shaping to be. 

Could mean night 2 fyter fest may be weaker?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Yuka had a match with Kylinn King on Elevation. I've seen twitter videoes and she received a big pop.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Looking forward to Idolo vs Matt something...


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> 3,719 tickets sold, a late walk-up means over 80% sold.
> 
> Looking forward to the show. They're currently taping Dark: Elevation and have done Thunder Rosa vs Dreamgirl Ellie and Riho vs. Amber Nova so far. Fuego is also with the crew and is facing Matt Hardy, so maybe he got his contract?


Certainly hope so love me some Fuego lol


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Apparently Will Hobbs had a dark match and the Miami crowd were chanting Big E.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cody vs. QT to open!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

taker1986 said:


> Apparently Will Hobbs had a dark match and the Miami crowd were chanting Big E.
> View attachment 103979


Wtf.. idiots


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What is the difference between a South Beach Strap Match and a regular strap match?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

QT starting the show. Meh.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Starting the first show back on the road with Cody.

He must be trolling at this point 🤣


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

If course Cody had to open the first show back on the road, lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

QT does nothing for me. Dude is a low end midcarder.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It's Cody Washington!! How can you not love the ridiculousness this guy exudes


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Yappapi! I'm watching tonight to see how they react to the low rating last week.


----------



## DinoBravo (Jul 15, 2013)

Good start here. Hopefully this match is decent and they get it out of the way quick. QT just doesn't have the charisma to make me care much.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> QT does nothing for me. Dude is a low end midcarder.


He's more a low end low carder.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did I miss QT’s entrance or did he really get a jobbers entrance lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> It's Cody Washington!! How can you not love the ridiculousness this guy exudes


Pretty sure it's just you and I in this boat bruh lol!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Amanda Nunes in the crowd that’s pretty cool


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

QT with jobber entrance

they can’t even get me to watch this

and i’ll watch anything


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Masvidal and Amanda Nunes both there, cool.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> He's more a low end low carder.


I was being extremely generous.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

At least they're using the strap properly. MLW had a Richard Holiday vs Savio Vega strap match earlier this year and it was so, so bad.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Good to see wrestling back in a different setting, but I… dunno… sort of expected the crowd to be more amped.

Or is it simply the fact they have been filming prior to this live show?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Don’t know why people are already moaning in here. I don’t like QT either but Cody is over and it’s a good start for me so far


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I thought sting was gonna appear lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I bet that lights out was set up for Black's debut.

Also, it feels like the crowd does not care about this match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like the arena set up!

And lights out? Uh boy.....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

kyledriver said:


> I thought sting was gonna appear lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Me too. LOL


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Light guy a little too excited there.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Wtf


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jorge Masvidal is probably the UFC fighter that would make the best pro wrestler


----------



## DinoBravo (Jul 15, 2013)

Lights out.....hmmm


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Cody and QT, the worst thing scheduled tonight imo. To be positive, at least we're getting it out the way. Just not into these two at all.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hurricane running through Miami right now I guess


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Bray Wyatt is making the lights go out


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

For less than 5000 people, it looks pretty packed from the viewer angle


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Seeing a full arena with fans at ringside is a GREAT visual. Missed that aspect so much.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Hurricane running through Miami right now I guess


True. I forgot about it. Unless you meant Hurrican Helms jk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Seeing a full arena with fans at ringside is a GREAT visual. Missed that aspect so much.


Much much more energy than the Clusterdome


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Dan Lambert on the left.

A natural heel if I’ve ever seen one. A heck of a promo, too. AEW could do worse one day.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Did JR just say 'sorry Mark?' LOL


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmfao at Cody Rhodes being a household name.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> For less than 5000 people, it looks pretty packed from the viewer angle


Nobody on the camera side of the arena maybe lol


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

That looked like shit. Not feeling this. Feels like thr last time I watched we saw these 2 fight 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Did JR just say 'sorry Mark?' LOL


I heard that too haha.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess JR just called Excalibur his real name lmfao


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

WATCHA GONNA DO BROTHER?

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymous9437 (Jan 6, 2021)

I decided to tune in to WWE Dynamite, I’ll give it a try

Looks so much better with the fans


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

He Hulked up brother


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody has gained weight a bit. Looking more Dusty-ish if you wheel.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Omg this is so boring. I hate it 😅


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412927064873652227


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The proper arena feel and live crowd is very refreshing, can't lie.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Cody seemed like Dusty so much


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

anonymous9437 said:


> I decided to tune in to WWE Dynamite, I’ll give it a try
> 
> Looks so much better with the fans


Way better this view of their audience than anything ive seen on AEW Dynamite this year.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

You know you were expecting Cody to be booed 🤣


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Is Cody hulking up? A Real American lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't care much for this feud but this match isn't bad


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

of course he no sells..........


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Why would anyone care about QT Marshall? Seriously...

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Pretty sure it's just you and I in this boat bruh lol!!


I fuck with Cody because he brings the type of over the topness I love about wrestling. Does he need to come out the center of the stage no. Does he need dress like an American general no. But it's fun tho lol


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Can QT go away now?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Now im curious how WWE RAW fans in attendance will be reaction wise...LOL


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Now please let this feud be over so Cody can do something meaningful


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Can QT go away now?


He can go backstage where is hairline is hiding


----------



## DinoBravo (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice ending there.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I've hated this feud but that was a perfectly fine blowoff. It better be the blowoff anyway.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

MEMS said:


> Why would anyone care about QT Marshall? Seriously...
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


I'll have you know QT works real hard booking himself on the show.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Amanda Nunes in the crowd that’s pretty cool


Full coaching team from ATT is there as well too pretty cool.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TONY said ANDRE LMFAO!!!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

MEMS said:


> Why would anyone care about QT Marshall? Seriously...
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


He’s Cody’s pal. Everyone cares about his friends, right?!


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

OK, now go away QT and cody. Please.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Cody has gained weight a bit. Looking more Dusty-ish if you wheel.


He just had his first kid so the dad bod is coming lol!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

That was good and the crowd loved it


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Match picked up in the end but fuck the crowd was dead for a lot of that.

Please let that be the end of this feud.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mixed tag is where Trashitty belongs at least.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

First Cody, then Cody's match sucking, and now a Kenny interview? Dynamite not off to a great start.

Although I guess there's a chance Adam Page shows up, so could make for a good segment.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> I fuck with Cody because he brings the type of over the topness I love about wrestling. Does he need to come out the center of the stage no. Does he need dress like an American general no. But it's fun tho lol


Lmao seriously QT is American.....and the American Dream thing was a one night gig.....


Buy its the first show back on the road in front of fans, so cody has to open the show on the most ridiculous outfit.....well played lol.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That wasn’t bad at all, kept it short too


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Londonlaw said:


> Good to see wrestling back in a different setting, but I… dunno… sort of expected the crowd to be more amped.
> 
> Or is it simply the fact they have been filming prior to this live show?


Probably because it's Miami. When you got bitches, boats, beaches, and cocaine in abundance a wrestling show isn't as lit


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Wonder how many views hockey is gonna take


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Lmao seriously QT is American.....and the American Dream thing was a one night gig.....
> 
> 
> Buy its the first show back on the road in front of fans, so cody has to open the show on the most ridiculous outfit.....well played lol.


I actually think he had a few of these made up because I think the one he wore against Ogogo was blue with red accents and this one was red with blue accents


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

That's a dead card outside of Andrade's debut.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> First Cody, then Cody's match sucking, and now a Kenny interview? Dynamite not off to a great start.
> 
> Although I guess there's a chance Adam Page shows up, so could make for a good segment.


That's why I passed on watching this week


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Cody has gained weight a bit. Looking more Dusty-ish if you wheel.


He probably thinks he's adding clean muscle on his frame, lol


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Porn star Omega


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The top heel in the business bout to cut a GOAT promo


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Those pants though lmao


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL I love Kenny's pants


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn i was hoping to see Tony lip read again. Oh well.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Callis is great.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Kenny’s entrance with the big time feel


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Crowd chants! I love it!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So happy crowds are back the show feels completely different, obviously


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

I wish Kenny was wearing a suit instead


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Don feels good that he's in front of an actual crowd vs Impact's 20 people.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Brock Lesnar guy there lol


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Daniel Bryan debut? LOL


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Kenny's Harley Race beard strangely works. Wonder if he'll switch to trunks now? I also like the zebra pants.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh great, the fucking geek order.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh great, send out the goofs.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They're gonna have the midcard guy hanging with the dorks next in line for the title shot, aren't they?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They better not give away Hangman vs Omega at Fight for the fallen


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Dorks!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

This is fucking awesome


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Fuckkk I forgot how over hangman is

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Omg, this clown is in the spot with the world champion. I can't take this retard wreck.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jesus Hangman is over


----------



## anonymous9437 (Jan 6, 2021)

Dark Order again?

I’m so close to turning this shit off already


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Stopping an attack just because music starts playing is such a bad cliche.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Jr just said cowboy shiznit.

Has he been listening to snoop? Lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Bangkok 😂


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Yes more brawls...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

"It's Bangkok baby!" lmao


----------



## DinoBravo (Jul 15, 2013)

Bangkok baby lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cody followed by the Dark Order. Glad I saved my money and stayed my ass home.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They waited for the crowd for that moment and it fucking ruled.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Crowd came alive for that segment which was cool.

I wonder if they're really gonna do their title match at Fight for the Fallen.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

An Omega - Hangman feud doesn't need dark order in it


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Shit that little stare down tho


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

dat reference to Revolution 2020 though


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Great moment for sure, but it would've been better without the army of masked jobbers coming out and confronting Kenny first. Those fucking geeks aren't needed or wanted for this feud.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I love Adam Page.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Huge reaction for Page. Fight for the Fallen is probably a bit too soon for this match, but now that they've done this it would be silly to not do it.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Darby is a mumbler. He needs to speak better


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was an awesome goddamn segment


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Allin and Page feud has been amazing


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> They waited for the crowd for that moment and it fucking ruled.


Yeah this is the best story in wrestling I've seen since starting watching wrestling again.

Excellent moment crowd popped hard for Hangman but my boys DO got a decent pop too 

Bangkok baby!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> An Omega - Hangman feud doesn't need dark order in it


Exactly. But Tony Khan is a geek order mark. So it's just something i've accepted.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> For less than 5000 people, it looks pretty packed from the viewer angle


They've done a really good job on presentation here. Having the hard camera face the back rather than the stage was a wise move.

So refreshing watching a wrestling show that has an arena look and feel to it after all this time.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I loved that interview, wish they did more of those.

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What a piss poor segment to set up a coffin match


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

That was just so good.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This Ethan/Darby feud has been good so far, can’t wait for the coffin match, nice sit down segment


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Dark Order is shit. I really wish Hangman never associated with them. Otherwise I look forward to Hangman v Omega. 

Ethan Page v Darby lookin real good too.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> The top heel in the business bout to cut a GOAT promo


3rd


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The crowd loves Dark Order, get over it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Darby is a mumbler. He needs to speak better


I guess AEW can have just 1 mumbler in Darby, but Jungle Boy mumbles worse lol .


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233942976746938368


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hopefully after this faction war is completely finished PNP & FTR can get some focus in the tag team division.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Santana and Ortiz haven’t had a match on Dynamite in a minute outside of Blood and Guts


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Great moment for sure, but it would've been better without the army of masked jobbers coming out and confronting Kenny first. Those fucking geeks aren't needed or wanted for this feud.


No no, see Dark Order are over on BTE and Brodie so they need TV time


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Outside of the Kenny/Hangman segment this crowd has sucked.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Will Sonny Kiss and Joey be on today???


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> 3rd


Lol Nope for me it goes:

1. Omega
2. Reigns
3. Young Bucks


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

kyledriver said:


> I loved that interview, wish they did more of those.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Cut it out interview was shit going into a coffin match. 


_Disregard if not about sit-down_


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> Outside of the Kenny/Hangman segment this crowd has sucked.


Completely disagree


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> This Ethan/Darby feud has been good so far, can’t wait for the coffin match, nice sit down segment


Bull shit sit-down


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

rich110991 said:


> The crowd loves Dark Order, get over it


They're over solely because of Brodie Lee dying, crowd cheers them to pay respect to Brodie. And yeah they're gonna milk Brodie's death for these geeks for a long time. Now they're also leaching on Hangman's popularity.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wheres the other FTR guy?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Does Fite TV have picture and picture? I might have to subscribe for $5/month if not


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Cut it out interview was shit going into a coffin match.
> 
> 
> _Disregard if not about sit-down_


There was some good info in there, made me care for this more. They've been fueding for a while they probably should have brought it up a while ago lol

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Santana looking beefy he's been putting on gains for a min, but he's starting to stand out in size.

I think alot of talent has put in the effort to get in better shape for the road. Also I heard a rumor of either Dailys place or the new Venue for DARK tapings will be also utilized as a performance center of sorts where talent can go and workout for free.

Pretty much top to bottom the roster is actively getting slimmer or putting on mass depending the situation good to see.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

OK first half hour I was just giddy over watching a wrestling show in an arena setting again! Now to pay attention to this actual match...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Prosper said:


> Does Fite TV have picture and picture? I might have to subscribe for $5/month if not


It stays full screen with commentary.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Bull shit sit-down


Lol what did you want them to do blade backstage


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

rich110991 said:


> Completely disagree


They're not really reacting to a lot of the moves and they're pretty quiet in between them. I just expected something hotter for their 1st show back on the road.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Lol Nope for me it goes:
> 
> 1. Omega
> 2. Reigns
> 3. Young Bucks


Reigns
Sami
Omega


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> They're not really reacting to a lot of the moves and they're pretty quiet in between them. I just expected something hotter for their 1st show back on the road.


All I can hear is noise


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

An OK match. I'm just waiting for PnP vs. FTR 1 on 1.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Everyone’s over 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

kyledriver said:


> There was some good info in there, made me care for this more. They've been fueding for a while they probably should have brought it up a while ago lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


Good info like what? If you watch the show you know they had history. "I'm upset because you made it before me" doesn't really validate "imma bury you end your career"


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tully has outsmarted Konnan two weeks running.

And holy shit, Mox vs. Machine Gun!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope we're not getting Tully vs Konnan LOL


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> It stays full screen with commentary.


Oh hell yeah FiteTV is the move


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Moxley vs Anderson for the US title, well aight


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Here we go!! MJF


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

MJF deserves showers of boos come on crowd lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Next week seems great:

Mox vs Anderson
Starks vs Cage
Darby vs Ethan Page in a Coffin Match
Matt Hardy vs Christian


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Pretty excited to see Andrade's debut match, be nice to see him without the handcuffs.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So we were all right this whole time. They're acknowledging New Japan and the IWGP US title on AEW Dynamite television, yet go out of their way to ignore TNA's existence. Fucking idiots.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Lol what did you want them to do blade backstage


Have an interview that gives credence to a coffin match. This interview would've beeb solid for a regular match, not for a gimmick match that should be attached to a blood feud. This coffin match is an ass pull like WWE's current over use of hell in a cell


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Moxley bout to debut that bald head next week hahaha


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Really surreal seeing an on the road live audience. 

Even more surreal seeing AEW looking a true wrestling show and WWE looking like a modern version of a studio show (for a couple more weeks anyway).


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh here it is, what Jericho's been looking forward to all week, everyone singing his theme song as he comes out, cause fuck his feud he's in, just no sell it and smile at people singing your entrance theme.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Good info like what? If you watch the show you know they had history. "I'm upset because you made it before me" doesn't really validate "imma bury you end your career"


I agree with you on that they coulda sold it better by driving home how page legit hurt Darby and also the stair incident, the whole making it before me should been secondary. 

I liked it kinda but it coulda been much better.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *So we were all right this whole time. They're acknowledging New Japan and the IWGP US title on AEW Dynamite television, yet go out of their way to ignore TNA's existence. Fucking idiots.*


That's on Impact and AAA for having no fucking integrity. Can't blame Tony for fucking a bitch that wants to get fucked.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

@SAMCRO is having a seizure right now to the crowd singing


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I have beef with that one dude. Persona 5 is a great game


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

A fan attacked MJF ?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Stupid fans


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

LOL nice save by MJF after a fan jumped in the ring lol


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Wtf


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Prosper said:


> @SAMCRO is having a seizure right now to the crowd singing


It didn't go as long as i thought it would, i'm good.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

What was that??


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Its still real to him dammit


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I agree with you on that they coulda sold it better by driving home how page legit hurt Darby and also the stair incident, the whole making it before me should been secondary.
> 
> I liked it kinda but it coulda been much better.


That's all it is, we want to bury each other should be a deeper issues than you made it to this company first. If Darby was TNT champion that would be a fine jealousy angle. But just getting the job is wild lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> That's on Impact and AAA for having no fucking integrity. Can't blame Tony for fucking a bitch that wants to get fucked.


Fucking priceless bruh 🤣


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The moments where the crowd is silent is when they’re listening to every word 😃


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412937680921505796


----------



## DinoBravo (Jul 15, 2013)

Mox vs. Anderson will be solid.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The fan run in was the funniest thing on the show so far.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whats the point of this shit when all it does is bring MJF down more than a turd in a toilet.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Good info like what? If you watch the show you know they had history. "I'm upset because you made it before me" doesn't really validate "imma bury you end your career"


I haven't watched for 6 weeks. I didn't know any of that shit lol. I liked it, it's ok if you didn't 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DinoBravo said:


> Mox vs. Anderson will be solid.


What Anderson? Arn? LOL


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I wasn't really feeling that segment. One of their worst for 2 guys that are good in the mic


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn that was a slick Judas Effect. Smooth af lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

One pandemic later and Jericho + Hangman are still over as f**k.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This show is fire


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was okay, definitely one of their weaker segments though. I wish they would’ve caught the crowd jumper on camera lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Andrade's debut match is next! Hope this match is great, its gonna be interesting finally seeing him outside of WWE.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Jericho promos feel so overly scripted to me now, and he's always trying to be funny

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Whos got vid of the fan coming in I missed it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> I wasn't really feeling that segment. One of their worst for 2 guys that are good in the mic


Could be that this angle is old and tiresome and predictable??


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm so over Jericho 20+ years of the same shit (and yes it's the same shit save suit Jericho) is tiring


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> I wasn't really feeling that segment. One of their worst for 2 guys that are good in the mic


Jericho has been around too long. You've seen everything you could see from him. Then add in this story is bleh it's just recipe for mediocre to trash shit


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Mjf sold that well


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So what the actual fuck is Britt a heel or face?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whos the fucking heel in this Britt and Nyla feud? Britt's still cutting heel promos, Nyla's assaulting Britt in heel fashion with her heel loudmouth manager, shit makes no sense.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

I was hoping Jericho would go on a break, go tour w Fozzy or stay home for a while. We need a break.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Britt and Reba having knee issues in consecutive segments is something else


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF riling fans up to jump the rail. He really is a god tier heel.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412937680921505796


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AEW loves to dig at WWE, come on now. Jeez. The bark always bigger than the bite.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Brit with shots against WWE....lol "Saudi Arabia"


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oooohh jab at WWE, so original Britt.....You do know they sign your boyfriends checks right?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Fire from Baker


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Whos the fucking heel in this Britt and Nyla feud? Britt's still cutting heel promos, Nyla's assaulting Britt in heel fashion with her heel loudmouth manager, shit makes no sense.


They're both the heel, which would be fine for a rare heel vs heel feud if Nyla wasn't irrelevant as fuck coming into the feud.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Real talk from Baker.. fuck WWE


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Naito?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Black Mask Andrade that's a cool homage


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Andrade would be having his 10th match right now vs Angel Garza


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Baker is such a good promo


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol is Britt implying that Nyla has a big D?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*YES, DRAG HIM BRITT!!*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why pants? LOL


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck is Andrade wrestling in a pair of dress pants?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm so hyped to see Andrade back in the ring!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Andrade has gotta change this music


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Alright, I got everything I need out of the first hour. Y'all have fun.*


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

scshaastin said:


> Lol is Britt implying that Nyla has a big D?


I think she was looking down at Tony when she was saying that and making a joke about his small d


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That was slick


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Can't be easy wrestling in those shoes.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Again they sign her boyfriends checks, maybe not a good idea to shit on a company you're boyfriend is currently employed at.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Alright, I got everything I need out of the first hour. Y'all have fun.*


Finish it out, street fight should be good


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Not necessarily thrilled about Andrade wearing those pants for his gear...but slay me anyway.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Oooohh jab at WWE, so original Britt.....You do know they sign your boyfriends checks right?


If there's anything that could get Adam Cole heat, it'd be something like that. Maybe Brit is thinking about dumping him


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Again they sign her boyfriends checks, maybe not a good idea to shit on a company you're boyfriend is currently employed at.


He’s an asset there. They won’t do a damn thing to Cole.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Finish it out, street fight should be good


Oh he’s watching lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> Not necessarily thrilled about Andrade wearing those pants for his gear...but slay me anyway.


Stop being Fashist against pin stripe dressing pants in wrestling!!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Did Andrade wrestle in white pants in WWE?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Finish it out, street fight should be good


He don't like wrestling, he only likes Britt.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

NXT Only said:


> He’s an asset there. They won’t do a damn thing to Cole.


Lol you know how damn petty they are? I could easily see them punishing Cole for her making that little comment.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Shad Khan probably does business in KSA.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412940680985448452


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I love this. It reminds me of Super Crazy where he'd do the bottom rope moonsault, 2nd rope moonsault, top rope moonsault


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol you know how damn petty they are? I could easily see them punishing Cole for her making that little comment.


Yeah they are petty but there’s some exceptions


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Oh he’s watching lol


Idk all I know is as much as I think the Bucks suck as characters, they know how to do a big match more often than not. The FTR match might have been the only big match they had in AEW that I think was like bad bad.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412940680985448452


That dude is probably in indy wrestler


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Is the kayfabe here that El Idolo sees Sydal rolling out and adjusts to land on his feet mid-move?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Andrade is wrestling a different style than he did in WWE, a lot heavier hitting, not as flashy at least not tonight.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That finisher sucks.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Did Andrade wrestle in white pants in WWE?


White tights sometimes, but not dress pants


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

A fucking star.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What was that finish? looked like he botched the hell out of his hammerlock ddt. Unless he's making it more of a hammerlock reverse STO.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Again they sign her boyfriends checks, maybe not a good idea to shit on a company you're boyfriend is currently employed at.


Britt has no chill. On the waiting room, out of nowhere, she opened with randomly telling Cody that nobody gives a f*** about him and QT Marshall.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Strong win for Andrade, he needed that


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Weak debut for Andrade.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> That dude is probably in indy wrestler


Had the same opinion... Probably trying to make a name for himself... lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

A very...simple finisher. I expected more but looking forward to seeing more of Andrade doing what he does best.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Andrade looked great but needs to find his ring gear and his entrance theme is forgettable. Who is his male aide?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I guess he's not using the Hammerlock DDT because Tay is using it. But I'd look for something different than that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Andrade's music was pretty good. Not gona lie


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> That finisher sucks.


Andrade is meh. He's another in the current long line of "he can wrestle (and that's it) so he deserves a big spot" similar to Cesaro, Murphy, Ricochet, Cedric, and Scorpio Sky


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> That finisher sucks.


yeah a little weird that his finish is just a flatliner.

You might say it fell a little...flat


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Sonny Kiss or Joey today?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Idk all I know is as much as I think the Bucks suck as characters, they know how to do a big match more often than not. The FTR match might have been the only big match they had in AEW that I think was like bad bad.


I loved the FTR match personally but yeah they usually deliver in big matches


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HOLY SHIT!! Aleister Black!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

FUCK YESSSS


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Of course Cody gets the first Aleister feud LOL


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

OH SHIT!


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Lol


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

HE'S HEREEEEEE


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Aleister black!!


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Well


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Holyyy


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Tommy End!!!!!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Guess Aliester Black didn't have a 90 day noncompete


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good for Malachi, now let's see him sink or swim. 

Also the folk pissed he goes to Cody will be hilarious lol


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh shit!!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

HOLYY FUCKIN SHIIITTTTTT


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Great job Vince you just gave AEW their next big star, fucking dumbass.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Probably the no-compete waiver that was rumored. Andrade and Aleister let out early to keep Charlotte happy and to re-sign Thea? Given WWE brought back Thea, I think they might have found they were legally at risk.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

"Malachi Black" - don't really like that name. He should have just kept Tommy End


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay i marked out, that was a legit surprise. But with Cody? LOL

Irony that Black shows up after Andrade.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I was so not expecting Black to show up tonight!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> "Malachi Black" - don't really like that name. He should have just kept Tommy End


I like that name better than Tommy End.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

What's Alestro Dark doing in the AEW center?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Wait, that eye injury was real?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Was that earlier lights out on purpose to make this a bigger surprise?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i love how Excalibur just already knew his new name, how? was he aware he was showing up?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Malachi Black, i can dig that.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

And ofcurse a feud with big ego Cody


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I mean, it was only a matter of time


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So it wasn’t the hurricane lmao I’m so hyped right now

Cody vs Black LETTTSSSS GOOOOO

I’m glad he’s keeping his old finisher Black Mass

This has been a great show and Street fight still to come


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Imma give him 4 months, I didn't get him in NXT or the main roster. Here's his shot to prove he was "misused"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Was that earlier lights out on purpose to make this a bigger surprise?


Yep i assume to make us think its the weather.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i love how Excalibur just already knew his new name, how? was he aware he was showing up?


He has instagram


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

That's kinda interesting that AEW said "no we don't want your wife", but yeah we'll sign you.


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

AEW is on fire tonight and the crowd is hot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I white dutch guy named Malachi is just fucking hilarious though. It's like seeing a Japanese Alejandro lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

If course AEW signs the 2 WWE midcard retreads and not the one who was on the top of their card, lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

TNT doesn’t like surprises huh? 😂

This company is taking over the wrestling world one step at a time.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think it's "Blacks" as "Malachai Blacks" was listed as a character in the credits.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Two of Heyman's favs, Andrade and Black, have jumped after WWE killed their pushes.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i love how Excalibur just already knew his new name, how? was he aware he was showing up?


Excalibur does his homework and the extra credit. 

Fucking hell JR lol. Is it Tommy End or Malachi Black


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Least JR got his name right with Tommy End, kinda lol


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Oh, Tommy End/Aleister Black. I guess he's Malakai Black now.


But also cody


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cornette was right, if you're being interviewed in AEW run for the fucking hills cause you're about to be assaulted from somewhere.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> So it wasn’t the hurricane lmao I’m so hyped right now
> 
> Cody vs Black LETTTSSSS GOOOOO
> 
> ...


I mean he better seeing he just kicked two heads in


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The XL 2 said:


> If course AEW signs the 2 WWE midcard retreads and not the one who was on the top of their card, lol


Should they sign Jinder Mahal, too?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412944558892146693


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ricky has some swagger.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412944908609073154


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

He might go by both Tommy End and Malachai Blacks according to that instagram video. The doctors were calling him Tom/Tommy so that was his "government name" and Malachai Blacks was his "voice in his head" name.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Malachi Black, i can dig that.


Cody will be burying, him with in a few weeks.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, this looks awful.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Orange fucking Statlander? why's she with him?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> So is Orange fucking Statlander? why's she with him?


Weirdos attract weirdos


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I love Statlander there’s just something about her idk what it is, she moves like she’s a freak in the sheets


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Allie looks like she could easily take Trashitty.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Not gonna lie I marked hard seeing Black.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Those devastating kicks…my goodness


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

So was the blackout earlier just foreshadowing his arrival?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

NXT Only said:


> So was the blackout earlier just foreshadowing his arrival?


Yeah


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Ricky Starks, another good one.
AEW has plenty of talent they just don't use people proper. Or sometimes at all for too long a time.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> Well, this looks awful.


The surprise factor is officially dead in pro wrestling, impact did it to death and now it looks like aew is following suite.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

NamelessJobber said:


> Ricky Starks, another good one.
> *AEW has plenty of talent they just don't use people proper.* Or sometimes at all for too long a time.


BS


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

impressive suplex


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Blade sucks so bad, he's been trash everywhere he and his wife has been. He's like Mike Bennett, just gets booked cause his wifes hot.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Crowd is dead for this match


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412943848024813572


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> So is Orange fucking Statlander? why's she with him?


I don't know why she is with him but I can guarantee you Orange is not fucking her lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412943848024813572


She should have come with him wtf is she doing, her first night back on SD and she’s already jobbing to Liv Morgan


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> BS


Nah it's facts for every one they use right, they use 2 meh. Just need to learn time management to get it right


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Goldberg should have wrestled The Bunny. She would have made the vertical suplex look good. That was awesome from both girls.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Definitely interested in seeing what Black does. I dig him.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> So is Orange fucking Statlander? why's she with him?


Statlander joined Best Friends a few months ago


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> So is Orange fucking Statlander? why's she with him?


Best Friends, OC and Statlander are a stable


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

OC and Kris Stat, was looking forward to them the most tonight and like half of it is thru commercials


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Main event will be fire 🔥


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> She should have come with him wtf is she doing, her first night back on SD and she’s already jobbing to Liv Morgan


Why would a woman with value want to sign with AEW? They have way less opportunity for women talent than WWE and it's not like AEW is exactly pro union.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think The Bunny is a fun act. I don't mind her getting these Dynamite matches


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Main event will be fire


94% chance this is factual.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

kennykiller12 said:


> Definitely interested in seeing what Black does. I dig him.


I don't really care what he does he's super boring. AEW really didn't need to add anyone else to their bloated roster


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was fun for what it was nice 450 splash from Statlander


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Why would a woman with value want to sign with AEW? They have way less opportunity for women talent than WWE and it's not like AEW is exactly pro union.


As a manager for Black, she’s not much of a wrestler anyway


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

lol gave JB a trophy


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Prosper said:


> That was fun for what it was nice 450 splash from Statlander


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> I don't really care what he does he's super boring. AEW really didn't need to add anyone else to their bloated roster


I wasn’t a fan in WWE but I can see that he is popular so obviously AEW are right to sign him


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> BS


You have a right to your opinion of course but personally I think they could do better with a lot of people they got signed.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony Shiavanie is being busy today. LOL


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> That was fun for what it was nice 450 splash from Statlander


Awful match but that was a nice splash.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck is this guy on the mic? Are they seriously redoing the shit he did in TNA?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This MMA guy is a great promo


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol who’s this guy cutting a promo


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3rd time they’re plugging Nunes is she coming in for a match?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is someone cosplaying Cornette?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What the fuck is going on here??


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

This is amazing


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Why is someone cosplaying Cornette?


He's Cornette wanna be.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

MLW's own


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Great promo!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This show has such a great vibe.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What the fuck is going on LOL


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lambert is fucking ethering AEW and the business. Holy shit.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This guy cuts better promos than 90% of the wrestlers


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Prosper said:


> 3rd time they’re plugging Nunes is she coming in for a match?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412948888819048450


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol this is the promo Cornette would cut if he came to AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Notice in the crowd, hardly any chicks lol


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Jim like promo


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Great job Vince you just gave AEW their next big star, fucking dumbass.


Star is a bit much, he's a soft guy coming across as rough and he's bland haha


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

NamelessJobber said:


> You have a right to your opinion of course but personally I think they could do better with a lot of people they got signed.


The 2nd show should help.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I have no idea what's going on LOL.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This guy is burying the business lol who’s gonna knock him out


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

I don't know who this guy is but he's intense


----------



## anonymous9437 (Jan 6, 2021)

This is a Jim Cornette gimmick

Must be one of the Tony Khan surprises…to have a character represent us haters of garbage AEW

I like it


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This guy could be the biggest heel in the biz.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So ALL that talk to have Archer come out?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Whoever the hell this dude is...he cuts a decent heel promo...I'll give him that much


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

What the fuck was that?
Lambert is good on a mic hahaha


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So is Archer a face again? Is he going for Big Show's title?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao Archer killing a dude.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

rich110991 said:


> I wasn’t a fan in WWE but I can see that he is popular so obviously AEW are right to sign him


Guaranteed he will get lost in the shuffle, AEW has like a billion people on their roster lol


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Lol. I can't believe they let a dude trash AEW on their show.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Please have Amanda KO Lance!


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

LOL


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lambert is a God


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

ImpactFan said:


> What the fuck was that?
> Lambert is good on a mic hahaha


He's GREAT on the mic. I think he was just there to plug the Poirer-Macgregor fight but if they ever had him back he could definitely be a character.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> So is Archer a face again? Is he going for Big Show's title?


He just enjoys killing dudes. Don’t think too much about it lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man Fyter Fest night one looks good


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That reminded me of Kane/Pete Rose.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Just imagine Chip as Dan Lambert.....haha makes your evening doesn't it?


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Great job Vince you just gave AEW their next big star, fucking dumbass.


LMAO


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Cornette is going to fucking pop huge for that segment. Lmfao.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mister Sinister said:


> Lol. I can't believe they let a dude trash AEW on their show.


He did the same in TNA when Lashley was with him, he trashed pro wrestling and put over MMA.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is gonna be a fire main event


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Need McGregor to tweet about that 💰


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Dan Lambert was awesome. Great promo.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Commercials. Tony Hawk is so old now.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Anyone think the Bucks will lose?? Send the fans home happy?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

AEW really directly copied Impact lol. Even used the same guy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

rich110991 said:


> Anyone think the Bucks will lose?? Send the fans home happy?


Nah they already lost once, no way they lose back to back and put the titles on Kingston and Penta..


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Bucks coming out means the show is over for me. Awesome to see crowds back and interested to see what Black can do. Infinitely more interesting than Andrade. Just need less goofs on the show and give Ricky Starks a major role.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> He's GREAT on the mic. I think he was just there to plug the Poirer-Macgregor fight but if they ever had him back he could definitely be a character.


Just so you know, he's actually been involved in the wrestling business for well over a year now, so it's not completely out of the question


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

rich110991 said:


> Anyone think the Bucks will lose?? Send the fans home happy?


I doubt it, they lost last week to Penta/Kingston


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

I would love for the Bucks to lose so it means they won't 😅


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Anyone think the Bucks will lose?? Send the fans home happy?


No because I don't really see Kingston and Penta as a long term team. They were just 2 invididual over guys thrown together


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

This has been the best non-PPV wrestling show I've seen maybe all year.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

These two fucks are like obnoxious kids playing heels and acting like how they think heels should act.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They are trying too hard to be annoying, and its lame as fuck.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

These 2 fucks are worse than New Day now.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

They are on the list of the worst tag teams ever


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> These 2 fucks are worse than New Day now.


And THAT is a low bar.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> As a manager for Black, she’s not much of a wrestler anyway


But would she actually work for him as a manager. Sure they're husband and wife, doesn't mean she can do a complimentary character to him well. Off one night he seems to be in his dark brooding creating bag, I can't see Zelina complimenting that.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Young Bucks are so great I don’t understand how they get so much hate on here lol


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Just a small segment or Bigfoot vs. Murderhawk in the making.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Naka naka tha Fuck outta here!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The faces they make are legit bad acting and cringe as fuck. I hate to say this but i may prefer geek order now over them.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> They are trying too hard to be annoying, and its lame as fuck.


Exactly, every week its some new stupid look, goofy facial hair, ear rings, leather hats, they keep trying to add some new stupid shit to their look to be annoying and obnoxious.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Last week Excalibur said "Pie-Face" LOL


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly, every week its some new stupid look, goofy facial hair, ear rings, leather hats, they keep trying to add some new stupid shit to their look to be annoying and obnoxious.


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly, every week its some new stupid look, goofy facial hair, ear rings, leather hats, they keep trying to add some new stupid shit to their look to be annoying and obnoxious.


Seems you are pretty triggered, so I call it a win for them.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosper said:


> The Young Bucks are so great I don’t understand how they get so much hate on here lol


Yeah The Bucks are irritating as fuck. I love it.

Also lol Excalibur "involuntary vasectomy"


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Nick held the chair to his junk for that hit


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Dang no Sonny Kiss today 😠😠😠


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

The Young bucks just need to fuck off.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

I turned over for the main event and dang does AEW not attract girls to their shows? Lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RIP Matt Jackson


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geeee said:


> Yeah The Bucks are irritating as fuck. I love it.
> 
> Also lol Excalibur "involuntary vasectomy"


Theyre such ridiculous dickheads I love their heel work right now lol


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Dang no Sonny Kiss today 😠😠😠


I hope you're trolling


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> I turned over for the main event and dang does AEW not attract girls to their shows? Lol


It's a sausage fest lol. I dont see any chicks but im sure there are a few


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> The 2nd show should help.


$37 virtual dollars says it's an extension of Dynamite like early SmackDown, thus giving little extra shine


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Dang no Sonny Kiss today 😠😠😠


Hate to break it to you but that storyline wont be seen on dynamite.


----------



## mnvikings (Feb 20, 2021)

Geeee said:


> I think The Bunny is a fun act. I don't mind her getting these Dynamite matches


I wish she would win a few more matches though.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

man I looked away and they did a table spot in picture-in-picture booooo


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> It's a sausage fest lol. I dont see any chicks but im sure there are a few


lol that's not a good look, WWE at least attracts some hot chicks to their shows lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It'd be wasteful for the Bucks to drop the belts here. Their title loss DEMANDS a major setting and a permanent tag team taking the gold. They're so hateful that you want to make the most of that moment.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bucks should've wore wife beaters and been twin Billy Kidmans


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Notice the fans are dead


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Bucks should've wore wife beaters and been twin Billy Kidmans


They can be the Mankids.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Anyone think the Bucks will lose?? Send the fans home happy?


It'd be nice to see a feud have a belt go back and forth


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> I hope you're trolling


I'm serious. The storyline of Joey and Sonny are top but leave it to AEW to not put it on Dymamote


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

JR has been using that $2 steak line for 25 years lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rick Knox?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

lol Nick smashing the ref was a good spot


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rick Knox fucking sucks.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe Moxley comes to help?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I feel like Penta could dunk a basketball, his vertical leap is insane


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

I don't think AEW can have a week without run ins can they ?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> JR has been using that $2 steak line for 25 years lol


You would think it would be at least $3.50 by now with inflation.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

fucking knox lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> It'd be wasteful for the Bucks to drop the belts here. Their title loss DEMANDS a major setting and a permanent tag team taking the gold. They're so hateful that you want to make the most of that moment.


Nah let the kids tiles change hands in a feud for once


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fucking run ins lol


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Knox????


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

TACKS!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

2 minutes


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

On WWE DYNAMITE! LOL


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Nah let the kids tiles change hands in a feud for once


Having them beat virtually every combo except the Lucha Bros begs for Penta/Fenix to win the belts. Eddie is Mox's partner, Penta is Fenix's and both Mox and Fenix are coming back.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Eventually the Bucks just need to stab somebody in the ring


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Wtf


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bullshit ending. And with the fucking bald ass Knox. Good shit pal


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Fuck the young bucks


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Bucks are never gonna lose are they ?


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I thought for a second they were going to start a nWo style invasion when the lights went out. Then it was a dude that 98% of the audience can't spell the name of.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Also who's more heat obsessed WWE or AEW lol, face champs are apparently the plague in 2021 lol


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Such a shit match because of the Bucks this is the last match I see with them


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good shit Bucks retain


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Eventually the Bucks just need to stab somebody in the ring


They could even do the copying legends gimmick and come out dressed as New Jack lmao....then get to shanking....I'd volunteer Luthor and retire his ass.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Eventually the Bucks just need to stab somebody in the ring


Would be about the only way they could believably win a fight.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

What a show this was.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> But would she actually work for him as a manager. Sure they're husband and wife, doesn't mean she can do a complimentary character to him well. Off one night he seems to be in his dark brooding creating bag, I can't see Zelina complimenting that.


I mean they can make it work like how they're making Karrion Cross and Scarlett work, just change her character up a bit, or a lot


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Bucks will lost to Santana and Ortiz at Arthur Ashe Stadium in Queens.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I really enjoyed Dynamite tonight. Excited to see what Malakai Black can do.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Main event was good. For me the story of the show is that while the segments mostly felt hot, the matches felt cold (except for the main event).

And I know people are hyped about them touring again and I know it will get better. But there was nothing that hot or special about this crowd tonight. They've had plenty of hotter Daily's Place crowds. They were far more silent than I thought they would be at times during this show.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Show was okay, crowd was surprisingly quiet.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Prosper said:


> I mean they can make it work like how they're making Karrion Cross and Scarlett work, just change her character up a bit, or a lot


If Thea did sign with AEW she very likely would have been kept with Andrade. I feel Vickie was a Plan C, with Zelina or Salina being Plan A & B in whatever order.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Terrible match.

Couldn't have ended Dynamite on a flatter note.

Pretty bad Dynamite overall. The Jericho/MJF segment and Black's debut were good. Everything else was bad or bland.

That said, next week looks like a strong card. Page interview. Coffin Match, Cage/Starks, even Christian/Hardy interests me more than every match on this show. Looking forward to next week.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if tonight's mixed tag was to set up Jorge Masvidal/Amanda Nunes vs Orange Cassidy/Kris Statlander


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Show was okay, crowd was surprisingly quiet.


Cheering spreads covid.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was top notch weekly TV. Big moments, tons of action and storyline hooks for next week and beyond. Feels like a big summer is coming and the All Out presale tomorrow will be a bloodbath.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Cheering spreads covid.



Oh cmon lmao.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope tonights show pulled 950k+, that was fun all the way through


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That's another thing too. The crowd felt quiet for most things outside of Adam Page confronting Omega (the other only good thing on the show), and the segments I mentioned. The show sucked so I don't blame them, but it didn't help that they seemed dead even from the get go.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Geeee said:


> I wonder if tonight's mixed tag was to set up Jorge Masvidal/Amanda Nunes vs Orange Cassidy/Kris Statlander


Probably use Thunder Rosa for any Nunes involvement. Also stars would go over, I don't think OC is jobbed to Masvidal. Probably job out Archer though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> They could even do the copying legends gimmick and come out dressed as New Jack lmao....then get to shanking....I'd volunteer Luthor and retire his ass.


Brilliant Dark Elevation Main Event Bucks vs Chaos Project loser loses life match!


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Probably use Thunder Rosa for any Nunes involvement. Also stars would go over, I don't think OC is jobbed to Masvidal. Probably job out Archer though.


This was a one week thing. They are from Miami.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They're taping Darby vs Angelico and Jungle Boy vs Lee Johnson tonight. Wonder where they will be aired since they seemed to cover Elevation pre-show? Dark next week?


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

That dude actually cut a pretty good heel promo for a guest appearance segment. Maybe a tad long but not bad at all.

Edit. I just realized I started my recording late because my power went out lol. Ignore this message.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Why is everyone saying the crowd was quiet they sounded great to me all night which enhanced the experience, maybe my TV was just too loud lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> That was top notch weekly TV. Big moments, tons of action and storyline hooks for next week and beyond. Feels like a big summer is coming and the All Out presale tomorrow will be a bloodbath.


There was ab article today saying the shows are gonna be stacked in the coming weeks to entice live audiences and to finally drop some of the stalled storylines.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> This was a one week thing. They are from Miami.


Masvidal has been backstage at a few AEW events though when they were at Daily's Place, and AEW had a skybox at Jorge's most recent UFA fight (he lost). Fight game is not an old man's game. He's 36 yrs old.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I mean they can make it work like how they're making Karrion Cross and Scarlett work, just change her character up a bit, or a lot


That's a big ask and hope with no evidence she could assist that type of gimmick. True WWE while having some dickheads backstage, is a much better spot for female talent right now. Think about it they got so much TV time that fucking Liv Morgan, Tamina, Mandy Rose, and Dana Brooke can get story time. AEW just doesn't have that.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Prosper said:


> Why is everyone saying the crowd was quiet they sounded great to me all night which enhanced the experience, maybe my TV was just too loud lol


I had my TV turned on loud and for the matches for the most part they were quiet, at least for the matches. There wasn't this consistent energy going through the matches except for some key moments. They didn't feel like a rabid crowd. They felt like a crowd who would "ooh" and ah" here and there but then go silent again and get hot for certain moments.

I've seen worse crowds, I just expected far better for the first show back on the road.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If Thea did sign with AEW she very likely would have been kept with Andrade. I feel Vickie was a Plan C, with Zelina or Salina being Plan A & B in whatever order.


If TK is smart he'll sign Salina, and have her show up and slap the shit out of Vicky Guerrero and then become the main manager of the latino guys. I'm not sure whats in her plans though. She was doing SWE shows, and was on MLW TV, but has quit doing both and is now doing her own custom matches and photo shoots. I thought for sure when she left MLW that she'd show up in AEW, but it could be that she wants to finish college first. She's a full time student.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> That's a big ask and hope with no evidence she could assist that type of gimmick. True WWE while having some dickheads backstage, is a much better spot for female talent right now. Think about it they got so much TV time that fucking Liv Morgan, Tamina, Mandy Rose, and Dana Brooke can get story time. AEW just doesn't have that.


I don't think it's that big of an ask considering she's great on the mic. WWE does have a lot more time across their 7 hours for the women but I just find it weird that she went on this whole thing about WWE on social media and Twitch then all of a sudden signs back with them. Even with the TV time they have its hard to believe that doing whatever she's doing now would be better than taking on a dark manager persona with Black but that's just me, maybe she wins MITB or gets a nice role on SD then I'll eat my words lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> I had my TV turned on loud and for the matches for the most part they were quiet, at least for the matches. There wasn't this consistent energy going through the matches except for some key moments. They didn't feel like a rabid crowd. They felt like a crowd who would "ooh" and ah" here and there but then go silent again and get hot for certain moments.
> 
> I've seen worse crowds, I just expected far better for the first show back on the road.


I can agree that they weren't as rabid as you would expect from the first show back, but I thought the energy was nice enough all night


----------



## anonymous9437 (Jan 6, 2021)

6/10 

Best part was Dan Lambert speaking the 100% truth about the sad state of pro wrestling

Omega/Hangman segment was good even with the presence of Dark Order

I honestly don’t give a shit about Aleister Black, I thought he was average at best in WWE and he’ll get lost in the mess that is the AEW roster within a few months anyways

The fan run in was hilarious

The rest was mostly unwatchable trash as usual


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosper said:


> I don't think it's that big of an ask considering she's great on the mic. WWE does have a lot more time across their 7 hours for the women but I just find it weird that she went on this whole thing about WWE on social media and Twitch then all of a sudden signs back with them. Even with the TV time they have its hard to believe that doing whatever she's doing now would be better than taking on a dark manager persona with Black but that's just me, maybe she wins MITB or gets a nice role on SD then I'll eat my words lol


Did Zelina ever actually get cut? They took her off TV for starting an Onlyfans but I'm not sure she ever got cut?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> That's a big ask and hope with no evidence she could assist that type of gimmick. True WWE while having some dickheads backstage, is a much better spot for female talent right now. Think about it they got so much TV time that fucking Liv Morgan, Tamina, Mandy Rose, and Dana Brooke can get story time. AEW just doesn't have that.


Didnt she resign with WWE anyway?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Did Zelina ever actually get cut? They took her off TV for starting an Onlyfans but I'm not sure she ever got cut?


She did.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I don't think it's that big of an ask considering she's great on the mic. WWE does have a lot more time across their 7 hours for the women but I just find it weird that she went on this whole thing about WWE on social media and Twitch then all of a sudden signs back with them. Even with the TV time they have its hard to believe that doing whatever she's doing now would be better than taking on a dark manager persona with Black but that's just me, maybe she wins MITB or gets a nice role on SD then I'll eat my words lol


Yeah but remember part of being good on the mic is believing your shit. If they're a half way decent married couple they've at least discussed being in AEW together lol. I just imagine it's a thing of they don't think gimmick wise they'd work. For instance would you want to see Charlotte and Andrade as an on screen thing?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Didnt she resign with WWE anyway?


Yes, we're just discussing why she did it


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Cody vs. QT was a flat end to a flat feud. Crowd got into it by the end a bit but for the most part it felt like a cold match. I mean they pretty much told you to not take it seriously when for a blowoff match QT didn't even get an entrance. Thankfully this feud is just over and we can move on. After all that happened it just felt like a colossal waste of time.

*Dug the Hangman/Kenny segment. I'll be honest, I didn't expect to see this segment so soon. I figured it would be awhile before Hangman saved the Dark Order from a beatdown and stare down with Kenny. But we got it tonight. It makes me wonder if their 1st match really will happen at Fight for the Fallen since Don specifically mentioned that show.

*The Page/Darby interview was a good way to set up their Coffin match next week. It works even more if you're familiar with some of their history from Evolve.

*The 6 Man Inner Circle vs. Pinnacle match was....fine? Decent action. I'm just kind of over this feud now so I can't really get into this match that much honestly. Call me when we get FTR vs. PnP 2 on 2.

*The Jericho & MJF segement was an example of 2 guys being good and smart on the mic to take a thing like someone jumping the ring and incorporate into their promo on the fly. The back and forth was pretty entertaining. Don't know how crazy I am about Jericho having to go through 4 matches to get to MJF because that means this thing is probably going until All Out, but we'll see where it goes.

*Andrade vs. Sydal was OK. Pretty much everything I saw from Andrade in this match is stuff you saw him do in WWE. I dug the mask in his entrance. I figured he was doing the Garza gimmick where he would rip away the pants during the match but I guess not. Gotta find a better finisher than the Hammerlock Facebuster. And again, they'll need to find a better "partner" than Vickie to help Andrade unlock his full potential.

*The Malakai Black debut was hot and instantly puts him with one of AEW's top players. I'll be interested to see how that plays out.

*The Mixed Tag was alright. Kris has looked great since returning. I hope she gets the next shot against Britt.

*The Dan Lambert promo felt like it was right out of the Jim Cornette playbook, lol. I'm assuming this was just a one off thing to get some cheers on Archer. Kind of like the Kane/Pete Rose moment. Don't think it worked quite that well but Lambert is a good promo. Would like to see him as a manager.

*Main event was fun. Maybe got to be a little too much of a clusterfuck in the end but there was some fun chaos throughout the match. The highlight obviously being the Destroyer through the table.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

anonymous9437 said:


> 6/10
> 
> Best part was Dan Lambert speaking the 100% truth about the sad state of pro wrestling
> 
> ...


Imagine if Lambert said you know you little gamer geeks, here's someone who is here for business...Jim Ross: "Bah Gawd, it's Brock Lesnar!" lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412962645506994183
Charlotte loving her man's debut.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412943821277630465


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AEW Dynamite Road Rage Review:

- Cody vs QT Marshall was a pretty good opener and feud ender. Not a big fan of Strap matches and definitely not a fan of QT but this one worked given that they didn't go overboard with the match length. Pretty nice Avalanche Powerbomb from QT towards the back half of the match. with a nice ending with the Triple Cross-Rhodes. Glad that this feud is over. Time for Cody to move on from this lackluster Nightmare Factory feud.

-The Kenny Omega/Hangman/ Dark Order segment was awesome. Part 2 of the feud begins. Hangman has been feeling sorry for himself and had lost all confidence after losing to Omega back at Full Gear and losing The Elite overall as friends. I still remember the great segment he and the Bucks had backstage where he was looking into a shattered mirror, which was a great way to show how he was himself shattered. He then befriends the Dark Order, the only people who would make him feel better about himself. Now it's come full circle. DO is representing Hangman and hyping him up for his eventual showdown with Kenny. The staredown tonight was so damn good. The crowd was eating it up. Hangman is arguably the most over guy in the industry right now. Kenny's face when Hangman's music hit was hilarious. Loved the "Bangkok" line 😂 I can't wait to see how this story develops, its a story they've been telling since before Revolution of last year, through the Bucks feud, through the FTR feud, through the tournament, and now it's picking back up after weeks of them dropping subtle hints in various segments. Awesome stuff here.

-Inner Circle vs Pinnacle Trios match was pretty good but could have been better. It's good to see Santana and Ortiz back in the ring. Its been a while since they've been in a regular non-gimmick match on Dynamite. Hager and Wardlow got most of the shine here but I'm fine with that seeing as I don't want them to give away too much between FTR and Santana and Ortiz before their 2 vs 2 match, which should also be incredible.

-The Jericho/MJF segment was just okay, didn't reach the level of their previous verbal exchanges. Nowhere near the level of the Parlay segment before Blood and Guts. I'm interested in seeing the 4 tests that MJF has for Jericho. I'm thinking that this could be some kind of farewell tour for a while for Jericho. 4 back to back matches he wins in a row, then he loses to MJF and leaves AEW for a while.

-Andrade vs Sydal was also just okay. Andrade has definitely changed up his style. Whereas in WWE he was a high flyer and flashy for the most part, he wrestled a grounded heavy-weight style tonight. It's nice to see him switch it up but I do expect to see some of that old Almas in the future. Decent match that could have been better if they had more time. Looking forward to his future matches with better competition.

-MALACHI BLACK DEBUTS! This was incredible and done masterfully. The lights went out early in the show and we all thought it was due to the hurricane in Miami. The announcers even put it over as such. Then the lights go out again and Black appears to Black Mass both Arn and Cody. Good fuckin shit. The 5 star match potential in AEW for Black is endless. Beating Cody would be HUGE for him. Save it for ALL OUT in front of the rabid Chicago crowd. We could potentially be getting Cody vs Black and Hangman vs Omega in the same night. Plus a Young Bucks title defense. That alone is worth the $50.

-The Stark/Cage skirmish was alright. Their match next week could be a showstealer if they mesh well. Starks didn't mesh with Hangman well at all so hopefully the Cage match next week comes off well.

-Didn't really pay much attention to the Mixed Tag match until the end. Kris Statlander is bae. (lol) That 450 splash was beautiful. The crowd as always was wild for Orange Cassidy. This is a low card feud but the back half of the match was fun.

-That Lambert guy cut a pretty dope promo burying wrestling and how its changed over the years. I'm starting to think that Amanda Nunes could be gearing up for an in-ring match soon as much as they were plugging her tonight. Archer coming out was meh but it was nice to see him in front of a live crowd, I don't think he has had that experience yet on the road seeing as he debuted in the pandemic.

-Fun Street Fight main event. Glad that the Bucks retained. The Bucks shouldn't be losing the tag gold until All Out or Grand Slam at the earliest. That Destroyer from Penta through the table was brutal. The thumbtack spots were creative, especially towards the end when they stuck them in Kingston's mouth before kicking his head off. Kingston and Penta winning would have popped the corwd for sure but its not time for the Bucks to lose just yet.

Loved tonight's show. I thought the energy was great and there were plenty of great moments for the first show back in front of fans on the road. Next week's Fyter Fest Night 1 card looks great.

*Overall: 8/10*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Cody vs. QT was so bleh. Crowd didn't care at all. Should be a message to them to keep QT off TV. Just stop. Negative.

Hangman finally acting like a grown up was cool. Plus.

I like the Allin Page Promo. Plus.

I didn't pay much attention to the 6 man. This feud has long overstayed its welcome. Neutral. 

I had company over so I didn't get much of MJF and Jericho, but Jericho has to win 4 matches? What, is he gonna go through the entire Pinnacle by himself? Wtf? Neutral.

Andrade vs. Sydal was again, bleh. Very paint by numbers and nothing eye grabbing. Andrade needs a new finisher badly. Neutral to leaning negative.

Black's debut was well done. That's all I'll say. Plus. We will see what happens. 

The mixed tag was fine. Plus for Statlanders ass.

The Lambert promo was amazing but I have no idea why this was on TV. Was it a veiled shot at Cornette? Impact did this with ATT years ago, so I doubt it's gonna be some ATT invasion of AEW. Plus, Colby who's the money isn't even there anymore. But, because Lamberts promo was fire, I'll go plus.

The street fight..I mean, it's a Young Bucks main event match. If you like it, you like it, if you hate em, you probably didn't. It wasn't bad. I didn't like the Bucks tapping and taking a visual pinfall, you're telegraphing that they aren't losing, they wouldn't lose 3 times in one match. Not sure why Kingston and Penta need THAT much protection. Neutral but I'll lean positive because they did work hard.

Oh yeah, Britts promo, a plus, of course.

So, nothing terrible and some good. The lack of crowd noise I felt hurt the spectacle of being the "first show back." 6.5/10, Maybe 7.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Overall great show. Blacks debut was nice. Just wasnt a fan of the main event


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Though it was a solid show. Obviously the crowd and arena setup helped. Still "solid" is a lot better than almost all wrestling on TV these days. 

-I like strap matches but I will never care about QT, sorry.
-I'm not into the Hangman story like a lot of people but the actual segment with Kenneth and Don was good.
-Wasn't impressed with Andrade but I've never liked him anyways.
-Black's debut was cool. Interested in seeing what he does but a feud with Cody right off the bat? ehhhhhh. Still, I tend to like dark characters and I think Black is a good wrestler. Malachi Black is a better name than Tommy End.
-Don't like Stratlander at all. She's sooo sloppy.
-When I first saw JB with some trophy I thought they were gonna redo the Florida angle where Kevin Sullivan slapped Luna Vachon disguised as an old woman lol
-AEW redoing Impact's angle with Dan Lambert was pretty funny.
-Main event was really fun and enjoyable. I'm a sucker for those kinds of matches tho. I guess the Bucks were dressed like Kidman? lol. Davey Richards and Eddie Edwards did the thumbtacks in the mouth spot a few years ago, it's pretty slick.

6/10.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

best episode of dynamite in a long ass time... it was starting to get very stale but changing venues brought some new life to the product.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> AEW Dynamite Road Rage Review:
> 
> - Cody vs QT Marshall was a pretty good opener and feud ender. Not a big fan of Strap matches and definitely not a fan of QT but this one worked given that they didn't go overboard with the match length. Pretty nice Avalanche Powerbomb from QT towards the back half of the match. with a nice ending with the Triple Cross-Rhodes. Glad that this feud is over. Time for Cody to move on from this lackluster Nightmare Factory feud.
> 
> ...


Did you see the sit down with Page and Darby?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Did you see the sit down with Page and Darby?


Yeah I thought I had put that in my write up I might have deleted that paragraph somehow.

I thought it was great though. Ethan Page is so much better on his own without Scorpio, who is clearly dragging him down. The guy is a great promo. Loving the story between these two dating all the way back to the indies. The Coffin match is gonna be a banger for sure.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

7 / 10. About their long term average. I had a good time.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Raging rhoder Review @RainmakerV2 im jacking your format

I skipped through most of the strap match as I hate them. The finish made me cringe. I hate spitting with a fucking passion. Thankfully this appears to be over and Marshall can fade into the background. Negative also shout out to the monkey in backstage for telegraphing the debut later you incompetent moron

The Omega segment was fine. Can we stop with that lame ass Thailand joke? Hangman saved that segment. Neutral 

Loved the page allin stuff. Amazing how fun they can be without hanger ons. Positive 

Skipped the 6 man until the end. Negative cause I just don't care

The face off i enjoyed. Hope Tony nuts up and bans that Florida fan. You missed a little context. His gotta face the entire pinnacle in stipulation matches i believe. I also saw that Judas effect coming a mile away. Positive 

Andrade sydal was Neutral. I also echo your sentiments that finisher is week. Should use the gory bomb. If there's going to be that Guerrero connection then use it. Or be the ultimate heel and use the natural selection  

Now on to what I alluded to earlier. I saw the debut coming an absolute mile away. I didn't know who but I knew I repeat KNEW they were facing Cody due to the production botch. Way to go numb nuts in the booth. Interested in what black can do when his actually used. He also better beat Cody. Positive and also an extra point for making me feel like a genius 

Negative for the mixed tag. 

Lamberts promo was cool. I wonder if this means a deal with MLW? Positive 

Loved Britts promo. She can do no wrong for me. Positive 

Hated the main event. The bucks shorts were too distracting for me to focus on the action. Negative 

Low 7


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

This felt like a big ppv show. It's amazing how much a lively crowd adds to a wrestling show. This is night and day. Everything has meaning and impact with fans. Every little detail does. I'm so glad things are getting back to normal. 

This was a really good show for me. Especially the first half. Absolutely loved Omega/Hangman stuff. I was not expecting Hangman to show up but when he did I got goosebumps. Fyterfest is next week and Hangman will speak his mind next week.. a match this big can't be for fyter fest night 2 with a 1 week build. 

Idolo vs Sydal was okay. If I'm being honest, Sydal vs Dante Martin was way better. Idolo seemed slow and rusty. Or maybe he just isn't used to AEWs fast paced action style yet. 

MJF Jericho segment was good. Cody v QT was okay. I'm glad this feud is over. Black's debut was a true wtf moment. I was mindfucked and couldn't believe 3 months were up already. Later read he had one month non compete. Good thing it was kept a secret.

Mainevent was average for a Young bucks match. Thumbtacks in the mouth then a super kick spot was tough to watch. 

I wish that Ricky starks promo was featured on the show. Seemed like good stuff. 

Darby Ego sit-down with JR was really damn good. Ethan page reminds me of young 1999 triple H in his promos. Loved this segment and looking forward to the coffin match.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Watched the full show for the first time in a long time and I was underwhelmed

- Cody vs QT was pretty meh, Cody ruins everything form me so I wouldn't have liked it no matter who was in there with him.

- Omega and Page promo wasn't awful but still pretty meh, could have been worse

- Didn't think much of the sit down

- Trios match was ass, Santana and Ortiz are fine the rest I've got no interest in, Konnan was pretty cool to see.

- MJF and Jericho segment was good, two great mic workers

- Andrade still doesn't interest me

- Black's debut is ok but I still don't think it was anything special 

- Mixed Tag Team match was okay

- Ricky Starks is awesome, love that guy.

- That Lambert dude is fucking cool, get him in and teach these dorks how to act and cut a promo.

- Turned it off before the Bucks main event, can't stand anything these two are involved in.

Nice to have live crowds back, but it wasn't a great show. 

5/10 for me.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Pretty solid dynamite actually. I just enjoyed the flow of it all. Nice to see Black in AEW. I feel like Black and Andrade will get better runs in this company and I can't say the same for someone like Miro/Rusev.

That old guy who got stomped by Archer was great. Hopefully that leads to something but it seemed like it was a one off just to send a message to all of AEW's haters. Mox defending a Japanese championship against Karl is a little strange, as is Brian Cage finally defending his FTW title. Can Starks relinquish it after he wins it? That title needs to go.

MJF and Jericho had their moments, but I miss the witty things Jericho would say, but I know it's not 1999-2003 Jericho anymore. Their segment lacked a bit of creativity, but it was passable. I enjoyed Darby and Ethan Pages interview more than I thought I would. It was nice for them to share their history together and know how deep rooted their rivalry is.

I don't usually like The Bucks as workers really, and I think Matt Jackson has one of the most embarassing presences in wrestling today, but that match wasn't too bad. Eddie Kingston and Penta must've carried it, or just something must've been clicking.. whatever it was, it worked.

a rating? 7.5/10.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Firefromthegods said:


> Raging rhoder Review @RainmakerV2 im jacking your format
> 
> I skipped through most of the strap match as I hate them. The finish made me cringe. I hate spitting with a fucking passion. Thankfully this appears to be over and Marshall can fade into the background. Negative also shout out to the monkey in backstage for telegraphing the debut later you incompetent moron


It was intentional potrayed as a power outage to disguise the fact that the 2nd time around somebody would show up. Guess we all know who the moron is.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

ElTerrible said:


> It was intentional potrayed as a power outage to disguise the fact that the 2nd time around somebody would show up. Guess we all know who the moron is.


Please don't insult members, especially the moderator outside of rants


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

They gave QT the jobber entrance so I skipped the match. You just can't get into a match that is meant to be important when one guy gets the jobber entrance.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

A good show overall, it had that long forgotten vibe AEW had before they got locked in Dailys Place for the last year and half. The crowd was good, it's been really enjoyable to see them finally play a role in an in ring skit. It's all more organic and done the way it should be. 

Cody/QT was average. I feel like they could have done a better job with explaining the rules of the match. I wasnt a big fan of this story and I'm glad Cody is moving on to something more serious. 

Black/Cody/Anderson thing was done well. I've never really been a big fan of End and I feel like guys like Archer or Luchasaurus should have gotten their chance before they bring new big names, but well see where it goes from there. 

Idolo/Sydal was okay, but hardly spectacular. Idolo should have debuted against a stronger opponent.

Omega/Callis/Dark Order/Hangman was fantastic. The crowd made it ten times better. Hangman is over and they're teasing his title match. Hope they wont rush with it. All Out 2021, exactly two years after his failed AEW title challenge in 2019, is a perfect place for this match up.

Pinnacle/IC 6 man was okay as expected. 

Jericho/MJF was great on delivery like usual, but they could have revealed at least one of the upcoming matches/stips. 

Bucks/Kingston & Penta was fine, but Bucks have had closed the show with much better matches recently.

Kingston coming out in a Terry Funk shirt was fantastic.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I was watching live and my phone went dead / continued tuis morning but enjoyed less as a result

6/10

next week is more my card - really looking forward to it


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Finally got around to watching the show, really good show, the crowd added an extra element. The only things I was not a fan of is Aleister Black, I've never cared for him and the roster is already bloated, the embarrassing Konnan segment after the tag match and Lance Archer's billionth turn from heel to face. Didn't care for the Andrade stuff either, never been a fan of his. Also why are the announcers like J.R. praising heels like Omega and the Bucks? Also please get Hangman away from the dark order.


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> That's another thing too. The crowd felt quiet for most things outside of Adam Page confronting Omega (the other only good thing on the show), and the segments I mentioned. The show sucked so I don't blame them, but it didn't help that they seemed dead even from the get go.


You should get your hearing checked, the cries was loud all night


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I still don’t get how people are saying this was a great crowd. At times they got loud and hot but very often during the matches they were quiet. Let’s look at an example from one of AEW’s shows in the past to see a hot crowd:






Then take some examples from last night:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412935995134255106

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412943184003584003
2 matches where it the crowd hardly reacts to the finish or post match angle.

And the matches themselves as a total didn't feel hot, except really for the main event at points. Now there were hot in moments for sure, as shown here and in other non wrestling segments:






But this was not one of their better crowds. The lack of crowd reaction in some of the matches actively brought them down aside from some key moments during the matches. And I can't call a crowd who is hot here and there and quiet a lot of the time a great crowd.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

AboutDatBiz619 said:


> You should get your hearing checked, the cries was loud all night


Not really, but whatever works for you.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Great crowd

great show

great everything


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Raging rhoder Review @RainmakerV2 im jacking your format
> 
> I skipped through most of the strap match as I hate them. The finish made me cringe. I hate spitting with a fucking passion. Thankfully this appears to be over and Marshall can fade into the background. Negative also shout out to the monkey in backstage for telegraphing the debut later you incompetent moron
> 
> ...


The flickering lights was not a production botch. They did it on purpose. I've seen people say they bought that it was due to the storm and so they bought the second one too


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Geeee said:


> The flickering lights was not a production botch. They did it on purpose. I've seen people say they bought that it was due to the storm and so they bought the second one too


I stand corrected sadly. Was nice being a wrestling genius for a while


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF is getting 90s level reactions from fans and I love it.

He might wanna keep Wardlow by his side in future though. He wound up Daily's Place big time during the commercial break last week.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413027157715132417


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> I stand corrected sadly. Was nice being a wrestling genius for a while


I mean I've seen this trick 1000 times with Taker, so I knew they were setting up something either for that night or for a later Dynamite but I think they did do it intentionally.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

A cracking return of a show


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

31 pages for Dynamite

5 pages for Raw

go figure


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Fantastic heel instincts by MJF. Dude has it all.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

3venflow said:


> MJF is getting 90s level reactions from fans and I love it.
> 
> He might wanna keep Wardlow by his side in future though. He wound up Daily's Place big time during the commercial break last week.
> 
> ...


Easy for Jericho to be tough when the guy is already fighting security
I guess he can only hit women or people who are already fighting (just kidding, if anyone should be in doubt)


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412974530968965120


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

This felt like an ACTUAL wrestling show. Not just because of the pandemic, I mean long before that.


Opening match was a great tease for what was coming later, strap and spitting.
Shawn Spears getting smacked
Kenny Omega - Massive star, big crowd reaction, great story starter and Don Callis chants. Even bigger crowd reaction with Page!
Nice Paige and Allin vignette with historical story.
Good old fashioned face v heel tag. Konnan!!!
Forbidden door teaser
Jericho and MJF - Always going to be good.
The idol v Sydal - Good match that Andrade was never going to lose. Need to get rid of Vickie though.
Lights go out again and BOOM!! AEW should continue the storyline with that other company, do it properly and fuck 'em!
Ricky Starks is great on the mic and continues Team Taz storyline with Cage!
Not a fan of intergender but made sense in ring story wise. Statlander was good.
Suck it down. The Bucks are THE best Tag Team in the f*cking world. Easily.

No roll ups, no DQ's, great crowd, great starter, great middle and great ending. Easy when you know how!


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Really fun show and the crowd added a ton. If you enjoy professional wrestling then there had to be at least one segment you enjoyed last night.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Reading through this whole thread is trying to drive in a straight line through a bunch of bumper cars. 

"This was boring, so boring, everything is boring. Dark Order sucks. Andrade's pants suck. Crowd was so meh." 

"Best show in a long time! Omega vs Hangman build-up has been incredible. Great matches, great heat, what a debut for Black!"

Overall I enjoyed the show a lot.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MaseMan said:


> Reading through this whole thread is trying to drive in a straight line through a bunch of bumper cars.
> 
> "This was boring, so boring, everything is boring. Dark Order sucks. Andrade's pants suck. Crowd was so meh."
> 
> ...


LOL this is probably the best show thread in a while. This is just how it is


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So obviously Rest of Team Taz and Starks are in cahoots and will cost Cage FTW title and turn on him en masse next week right?

Face Cage will need a mouthpiece still, and AEW doesn't have any face managers at the moment, outside of Arn I guess. So he might need to buddy up with a face who can do most of the talking for him in segments. Also I hope Team Taz adds a new member rather than just going with Starks, Hobbs and Hook.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LongPig666 said:


> No roll ups, no DQ's, great crowd, great starter, great middle and great ending. Easy when you know how!


I seriously don't get the beef with DQs and roll ups


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I think Cage should go it alone for awhile and see how it works out. It works better too if they’re going to eventually have him go against Miro. Being the solo monster opposite of Miro could work really well. Besides that though, I’m tired of seemingly everyone being in a group. Cage might need a mouth piece, but give him some time to breathe and try on his own for a bit. If it’s that bad, then figure it out then.

Frankly besides Taz, he’s the best promo guy in Team Taz. Starks is cringe, Hobbs is bland. The other guy doesn’t talk. Cage isn’t exactly that good on the mic either, but I think he should go it alone for a bit.

Obviously Starks and Taz are in cahoots. It’s predictable and makes sense for Taz to cost Cage the FTW title and get it on Starks. It’s solid storytelling and solidifies Cage as a face. 

Really looking forward to it. Despite my thoughts on this week’s Dynamite being a poor show, doesn’t deter from next week looking strong on paper. Hopefully it delivers.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I mean, I know people will call me a hater. But I really don't get all the hype around this show. And I say that as someone who enjoys AEW. Someone who thinks they had 2 pretty good shows recently. Someone who though their shows in May were really good to great.

Last night's show for me was solid and enhanced the debut of Black, but I wouldn't even call it one of their better outings. I appreciate that they were in a different setting and while I like the "different" atmosphere, I don't really think it was a "better" atmosphere. I mean some of their more recent Daily's Place shows felt much hotter. At DON the crowd was nuclear. Last night felt like it was a struggle to get a reaction at times

I mean, watch this clip from Andrade vs. Sydal as an example:






......You're telling me that's a hot crowd, especially compared to some of AEW's crowds in the past? Really?

And a lot of the matches were the same in that regard. What carried this show for me were the non wrestling segments.

I loved Omega & Hangman finally facing off (though I think they could have held off on that moment and built it a little more). Jericho & MJF had a fun back and forth. Black's debut was electric. Those were all very good to great.

But the matches, outside of the main event, didn't really resonate with me. I didn't care about Cody vs. QT and neither did the crowd til the very end. I don't hate the IC/Pinnacle feud but I am kind of over it at this point so I didn't really get invested in the 6 Man. Andrade's debut felt flat once the entrance was out of the way. And the Mixed Tag was fine for what it was, but nothing more. But as expected, the main event delivered on what it needed to.

So yeah, I thought it was a solid show and memorable because of a debut. But at the same time to me they have done several better shows in this year.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So obviously Rest of Team Taz and Starks are in cahoots and will cost Cage FTW title and turn on him en masse next week right?
> 
> Face Cage will need a mouthpiece still, and AEW doesn't have any face managers at the moment, outside of Arn I guess. So he might need to buddy up with a face who can do most of the talking for him in segments. Also I hope Team Taz adds a new member rather than just going with Starks, Hobbs and Hook.


Cage would be fine on his own - given the chance


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I seriously don't get the beef with DQs and roll ups


Makes the loser look stupid and makes no one look strong.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LongPig666 said:


> Makes the loser look stupid and makes no one look strong.


Wrestling is story telling though, plenty of stories are better served than a decisive finish. Its like eliminating interference and distraction finishes


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Wrestling is story telling though, plenty of stories are better served than a decisive finish. Its like eliminating interference and distraction finishes


devil’s advocate - i can’t think of many matches / scenarios where i went

wow… that roll-up or DQ finish was the bomb - blew my mind how amazing it was. Now I am satisfied  

its only purpose is prolonging a story - and there are many ways to do that


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> devil’s advocate - i can’t think of many matches / scenarios where i went
> 
> wow… that roll-up or DQ finish was the bomb - blew my mind how amazing it was. Now I am satisfied
> 
> its only purpose is prolonging a story - and there are many ways to do that


I mean most match finishes aren't wow moments in general. Again it's about prolonging a story and there's merit for it. I mean hell Cody and Darby had 2 matches that ended with roll ups that told stories and actually built up Darby


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

They are lucky that fan ran in during MJF’s skit, he never breaks character and as much as the crowd play up to him he knows his way to keep them onside following the heel side. Frankly he cares, so many heels want to be booed yet still liked. Or they’re like Cody. Jericho though, as much as I will always love the guy just feels so dated now to me and especially as a face. Hopefully this leads to his break, he needs it as much as it will be a shame for the crowds not getting to see him live.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I mean most match finishes aren't wow moments in general. Again it's about prolonging a story and there's merit for it. I mean hell Cody and Darby had 2 matches that ended with roll ups that told stories and actually built up Darby


so… they have roll-ups 

TBH - the only DQ i like is one that leads to a turn - like a face going ‘out of control’ and being extra violent - causing the DQ and heel turn

i believe they’re saving their DQs for those types of story


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

LongPig666 said:


> This felt like an ACTUAL wrestling show. Not just because of the pandemic, I mean long before that.
> 
> 
> Opening match was a great tease for what was coming later, strap and spitting.
> ...


i did not plan to watch this show, but you have persuaded me.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Hangman Omega segment will go down as a classic. I have not felt these goosebumps since AEW debut.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah that was a nice episode of Dynamite last night. Having a real crowd helped to the environment too. Over at wrestlingforum, they have a running gag joke about whoever debuts on AEW, it usually starts with Cody Rhodes. Which is what happened last night with Malakai Black's debut. He looked scary out there so it was nice to see him debut. But this show is still only 2 hours, so there isn't much screentime for everyone. Britt Baker's promo was pretty good too. Can Hikaru Shida do that? Nope. Enjoyed that interview between Ethan Page and Darby Allen. Also, that Dan Lambert promo was good too. This show is too stacked. What is the point of the Dark Order now? Where was Miro? Where was Moxley? What happened to Sting?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Orange Cassidy will be bald soon.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

chronoxiong said:


> Yeah that was a nice episode of Dynamite last night. Having a real crowd helped to the environment too. Over at wrestlingforum, they have a running gag joke about whoever debuts on AEW, it usually starts with Cody Rhodes. Which is what happened last night with Malakai Black's debut. He looked scary out there so it was nice to see him debut. But this show is still only 2 hours, so there isn't much screentime for everyone. Britt Baker's promo was pretty good too. Can Hikaru Shida do that? Nope. Enjoyed that interview between Ethan Page and Darby Allen. Also, that Dan Lambert promo was good too. This show is too stacked. What is the point of the Dark Order now? Where was Miro? Where was Moxley? What happened to Sting?


The roster is stacked but not everyone needs to appear every week and they have the 2nd show about to start. It’s gonna be fun


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Just finished the full show finally. Turned out really good in my opinion. I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Remember when a pile driver was pure devastation ... now penta is doing a Canadian destroyer off the apron to the floor and through a table ... geez


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Finally watched this week's episode. As always 99 percent of wwe talent coming to aew will never draw or be a big star. Aew needs to focus on the gems they keep finding from down under. Black had a cheap pop for something random and new for fans to hype about, he's not going to draw. Surprising but Andrade seems to be a rare gem that seems to have a lot of tools and good presentation. Think he could get big but in reality probably won't happen. Hangman is by far the most over person in the company.

I have bug worries that aew is to focused on making every single person look good instead of heavily pushing certain people. I think it is important to try and make many people look good but it's more important to have a few Gems that are over as fuck and you push them hard.

Over all though the show was booked well. Except as always the main event never feels like a big deal


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> so… they have roll-ups
> 
> TBH - the only DQ i like is one that leads to a turn - like a face going ‘out of control’ and being extra violent - causing the DQ and heel turn
> 
> i believe they’re saving their DQs for those types of story


I think my favorite shit might be heels purposefully getting counted out. There's just something funny to me about mid match going 

"fuck you and fuck this" lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I think my favorite shit might be heels purposefully getting counted out. There's just something funny to me about mid match going
> 
> "fuck you and fuck this" lol


lol, true

my fav heel turn is the ‘partner refuses to tag in and leaves’


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, true
> 
> my fav heel turn is the ‘partner refuses to tag in and leaves’


That's always a good one, because it's like damn you got y'all into a whole 2 on 2 fight, even though you really want to beat their ass yourself.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Watched the clip with Hangman and Omega. Good stuff and the crowd was into it. Was wondering what lead to this, did Hangman win a number one contendership match or was there promos made that lead it?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> Hangman Omega segment will go down as a classic. I have not felt these goosebumps since AEW debut.


Hangman kicking out of the OWA is going to be legendary.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Does aew announcing this week on dynamite that sydal was ranked 5th before his match hurt the product?

He's a good hand as jobber guy but when you have guy like this 5th in the rankings for a title shot it makes the roster come across weak, the guy should barely be touching top 20 let alone top 5


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413961144478408707
Darby is must see for the AEW fanbase.


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

TD Stinger said:


> I still don’t get how people are saying this was a great crowd. At times they got loud and hot but very often during the matches they were quiet. Let’s look at an example from one of AEW’s shows in the past to see a hot crowd:
> 
> ...
> 
> But this was not one of their better crowds. The lack of crowd reaction in some of the matches actively brought them down aside from some key moments during the matches. And I can't call a crowd who is hot here and there and quiet a lot of the time a great crowd.


I agree. Unless there was a different audio mix on the Fite stream, I was a rather taken back by people on reddit claiming the crowd was hot. It was pretty dead apart from a few cheers for some spots, Black, Judas, etc. DoN was insane in comparison.

Hopefully the crowd will pickup this week.


----------



## HangmanAEW (Jul 12, 2021)

Hi I'm new to the site, I think AEW is great and I look forward to discussing the show.

Last weeks card was stacked but some parts were really bad and some good.

I hope Black doesn't get the Cody bad treatment as I know Cody is really impressive in Ring but he has nepotism issues.

Fav match was bucks v Eddie and Penta.

Nice to be on a forum where there's a active AEW section.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

HangmanAEW said:


> Hi I'm new to the site, I think AEW is great and I look forward to discussing the show.
> 
> Last weeks card was stacked but some parts were really bad and some good.
> 
> ...


welcome welcome


----------



## HangmanAEW (Jul 12, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> welcome welcome


Thanks, who's you're fav AEW wrestler? Hangman is mine, but I really like Eddie, Penta, Omega, jericho and MJF.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

HangmanAEW said:


> Thanks, who's you're fav AEW wrestler? Hangman is mine, but I really like Eddie, Penta, Omega, jericho and MJF.


mmm - i really like Darby, Jungle Boy, Kenny and of course Hangman

Cody used to be up there…. But these days, not so much 

i’m also a Dark Order fan, even though @RapShepard says that’s impossible


----------



## HangmanAEW (Jul 12, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> mmm - i really like Darby, Jungle Boy, Kenny and of course Hangman
> 
> Cody used to be up there…. But these days, not so much
> 
> i’m also a Dark Order fan, even though @RapShepard says that’s impossible


Darby and Ethan rivalry is really good, I watched them on evolve on YouTube recently to go back and see how it started. You should check it out its cool, Eddie is also on there on a short video from 2019 stating he would like to go to AEW to prove himself as not just a promo guy, which he has done.

Uno's promo was cool last week, was good to see hang,an finally come out, his storyline has been good, from not thinking he was good enough to now showing Kenny Omega he's ready.

Yeah there's a lot of love and hate for D.O , I can't wait for Anna to come back, she was on a recent showing on AEW's YT channel, where Lexi Nair interviews the shows wrestlers.

I hope black is put over by Cody but in anyway it should be a funfeud that needs to be on PPV not dynamite.

Sorry to ask but when's Rampage starting as AEW Has a stacked roster be cool to see likes of archer, cage, fenix actually get tv time, to build up all talent that only get a few mins here and there.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

HangmanAEW said:


> Darby and Ethan she rivalry is really good, I watched them on evolve on YT recently to go back and see how it started, should check it out its cool, Eddie is also on there on a short video from 2019.
> 
> Uno's promo was cool last week, was good to see hang,an finally come out, his storyline has been good, from not thinking he was good enough to now showing Kenny Omega he's ready.
> 
> ...


i think rampage starts 7 aug


----------



## HangmanAEW (Jul 12, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i think rampage starts 7 aug


Be cool to see other good talent get some air time.


----------

